# Thrifty Humidors



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello everyone..

I know the words 'thrifty' and 'cigar smoking' don't really fit together in the same sentence, but as a smoker who recently decided to buy a humidor instead of one night stands with B&M bought sticks, I run into a problem. According to the owner of a local and very well established B&M, any humidor thats under a hundred dollars wouldn't be fit for firewood, however being a poor college student, I wasn't looking to pay more than twenty dollars for a humidor that holds ~10 cigars. So I come to you, my wise friends; was this man just being a snobby 'buy my product because it's the best'? or would my investment of $20 in a small humidor end with tragedy.


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

DerStro said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> ...According to the owner of a local and very well established B&M, any humidor thats under a hundred dollars wouldn't be fit for firewood, however being a... .


That's complete crap. Check online. You can find some outstanding humidors for under $100.

Build a cheap humidor out of a nice tupperware type container with some heartfelt beads in it. Possibly poke a few tiny holes in it to provide some air circulation, or just leave a corner of the cover slightly unsealed.


----------



## hangnail (Jun 27, 2009)

a lot of guys have had good luck with Tupperware or plastic containers like Tupperware.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Come to think of it my stepdad did have a tupperware container lines with ceder on top of his humidor, I always wondered if it worked the same way, guess so. Thanks for all the help =)


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

hangnail said:


> a lot of guys have had good luck with Tupperware or plastic containers like Tupperware.


Yes, If you are really only gonna store 10 smokes go to c bid and find a small 20 ct humi for real cheap and get your self a fiver while your at it


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I wouldn't blast the B&M guy too hard. After all, he's speaking from a retailers perspective and so, his $100 barrier isn't that far off.

A lot of people start out with a simple, humi-quality cigar box. I have a RyJ Anniversario box that I got for free from my local (I do spend a lot of $$ there tho) which has a perfect seal. I currently use it as my dry box, but have seasoned it and kept sticks in it from time to time. Most B&Ms either give them away, or charge no more than $10 for the really nice ones. Just look around.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Sign up for one of those deals with CI or cigars.com that for, say, $35 shipped gets you a basic humi AND "TWELVE NIGHTS OF AWESOME PLEASURE"-rated cigars.

The humis are basic but have the magnetic seal and a humidifier. PERFECT for what you are looking for (then spend $5 for a digital hygrometer from a cheapie website like... what's the name? it has "deals" in the name and is Hong Kong based)

Otherwise, search eBay for "burl humidor" from cheaphumidors: for around $30 shipped you get a nice enough looking 50 cigar box with external humidity meter.

Here's an expired example: 8 Cigars + Humidor $15+5S/H

20 Cigar Sampler & Deluxe Humidor at Costco B&M $19.97+tax YMMV

And some LIVE examples!
Samplers

Cigars International

CLASSIC COMBO


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a couple $30 humi's bought from an online cigar source and they work just fine.
Basic wood box, tight fit when closed. Maintains humidity right at 65 no problem.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

If you just want to keep a few sticks at home get an empty R&J Vintage box. It's cedar lined, has a fairly good seal and even comes with a small humidifier. Throw a hygrometer in and you're good to go. I have a couple of them. I use one for dry boxing and the other as a travel humidor.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 

3 - 50 count Capri's - 2 were imperfects bought from cheap humidors $11.95 + shipping. 1 from Cigar Monster $20 shipped. All do the job.

A 100 count Milano Imperfect from Cheap Humidors $39.95

I Also use a 8 1/2 quart Aritight container ( kind of like tupperware with a hinged locking lid) $12.50 FROM Amazon. Line the bottom with cigar box cedar. Use a 1 oz tube of Heartfelt
beads for humidification. A Springfield digital Hygrometer from Walmart. Holds about 100 sticks.

Coolers work well also. Any size will work as long as they have a decent seal. I use a couple of coolers I had laying around the house. Ad some cedar cigar boxes and some humidification and your good to go.

If your not worried about looks, just about anything thats clean and holds humidity will work.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I'll have to pick up a quality cigar box like you were saying pugsley, they look better than a tupperware box at any rate =)


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Try to get the Romeo y Julieta Vintage 5 box. It's the largest size. It's a nice blond wood chest and it won't look like someone forgot to put the leftovers back in the fridge.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I started off with a 20 count from CI and it worked out just fine. The only thing you really need to look for in a cheap humidor is a tight seal. If you can get a digital hygrometer that would be best. Also if you use a humidifier that uses florists foam keep an eye on it to make sure that mold doesn't start growing on/in it.

I just remembered that if you go to craigslist you can probably find some good quality used humidors on there. I had a friend buy a 50ct Savinelli humidor from there and earlier this year I took it off his hands for $20. Ask around and see whats out there. Best of luck!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

DerStro said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I know the words 'thrifty' and 'cigar smoking' don't really fit together in the same sentence, but as a smoker who recently decided to buy a humidor instead of one night stands with B&M bought sticks, I run into a problem. According to the owner of a local and very well established B&M, any humidor thats under a hundred dollars wouldn't be fit for firewood, however being a poor college student, I wasn't looking to pay more than twenty dollars for a humidor that holds ~10 cigars. So I come to you, my wise friends; was this man just being a snobby 'buy my product because it's the best'? or would my investment of $20 in a small humidor end with tragedy.


I can't agree that you can not get a decent humidor for under $100. My first humidor was one of those plastic jars made for cigars. They work OK if you use humi packs instead of the humidifier that comes with them. They cost around 16-20 dollars. they hold about 25 cigars. This is what I use when I travel. I went to Mexico for two weeks, and I brought 3 with a total of about 75 cigars. The cigars kept well


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I use a 70qt. cooler for all my cigars and it only cost me 40 dollars at walmart! (Coleman X-treme 5 day).


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Did I hear someone say "thrifty?"

Now THAT'S what I'mma tawkin' bout for a fellow noob:

Samplers

note: humis likely not the one pictured; prolly a brand-advertised lid.


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

ah!

Oh how I wish i had an extra $20 to spend right now, I hope that sale lasts another week, thanks for the find!


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Why 'another $20' ?
What happened to the $20 from your first post ?


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Check all of the cigar web sites, most of them have a deal where you get 5 or 10 cigars and a 20 ct humidor for 29 to 39 bucks. That is how I started.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Heh!

For the cost of 3-4 store-bought sticks, you get *10* sticks AND the humi!

Think of it as a capital expenditure to be recouped by your reduced future spending (i.e., B&M visits).

Yah: humans can rationalize *aaaaanything*


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Volker said:


> Why 'another $20' ?
> What happened to the $20 from your first post ?


(I *did* have that very same thought... I am assuming he SPENT it at the store: bad boy!)

Here: add more to make your dollars go futher!
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=624
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=625

BTW: okay to post these kinds of things?


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually I never really had the money in the first place =P

I budget on a weekly (tuesday-tuesday) basis and i've already spent my alloted vice money for the past week, I was just shopping for the future =D and you are more than right dajones, if humans want something, they will bend reality into all sorts of obscure shapes to rationalize their purchase. Thanks for the other links too, I'm not a giant fan of Acid cigars, but the other one looks good for $5.

Also you all probably know about this website, but its helped me a lot in my thrifty ways: bestcigarbargains[dot]blogspot[dot]com/ (sorry, can't post links yet)


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

The guy from the B&M is just trying to make a sale.


----------



## blowingsmoke (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I didn't read all the threads but cheap humidors.com great site! But I recommend tuperware or a small cooler once you start keeping 10 or more it turns into hundreds before you know it. Go ahead and get somethin with some storage room


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in the same spot as you, poor college student. I bought a $20 humi from cheaphumidors.com, a digital hygrometer from walmart and a small pack of heartfelt beads over a year ago. They work great. If I buy too many sticks, I put the overflow into a tupperware container. There is no need to overspend your budget.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Bought my first humidor a year ago from a B&M in Wilmington, NC. The owner was a real stand up guy who grew up in New York. He sold me a 50 count for $45 dollars and it has been great


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

friz said:


> Bought my first humidor a year ago from a B&M in Wilmington, NC. The owner was a real stand up guy who grew up in New York. He sold me a 50 count for $45 dollars and it has been great


Don't suppose it was the little shop on Market by front street?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Watch CBid. You can get a 20ct humi for $7 plus shipping sometimes.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I got a ncie 20ct CAO Black Humidor from CBID for $13 shipped to my door. It is really good, but the tupperware route is also good too. I have two tupperware containers and two humidors. Also I am against Thompson Cigars, but I did get my first 50ct humidor from them for 24.99 with 25 el cheapo cigars.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

DerStro said:


> Don't suppose it was the little shop on Market by front street?


Not sure what street it was since I was on vacation and not familiar with the area. Steve was the owners name.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

ToJo said:


> That's complete crap. Check online. You can find some outstanding humidors for under $100.
> 
> Build a cheap humidor out of a nice tupperware type container with some heartfelt beads in it.
> 
> ...


As long as you plan on smoking one or two of the 10 cigars you need to store, you will need no other circulation besides what you get when you get into the container.

Tim


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

I converted a dresser drawer out of a dresser thats not in use into a humidrawer. Lined it with spanish cedar, created a lid for it that is hinged to close and it works perfect until I can afford a good one. And yes tuperware works great to, I was using that for a while till my wife kept complaining.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

dajones said:


> Did I hear someone say "thrifty?"
> 
> Now THAT'S what I'mma tawkin' bout for a fellow noob:


WOW, what a great deal! Good find! $2 / stick plus a free humi?!?


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

I am new to all this, but I have built some pretty nice boxes in the Past. What would you expect to pay for a USA built Humi? I am hoping to do almost all custom work for people. They can be made pretty quickly and I am willing to make a few for a good price to get my name out. I will have some Pics of my work soon.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

rlupojr said:


> I am new to all this, but I have built some pretty nice boxes in the Past. What would you expect to pay for a USA built Humi? I am hoping to do almost all custom work for people. They can be made pretty quickly and I am willing to make a few for a good price to get my name out. I will have some Pics of my work soon.


That seems pretty interesting! I'd like to see some pictures when you get some finished.


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

apevia said:


> That seems pretty interesting! I'd like to see some pictures when you get some finished.


I will have some pics soon. I am in the designing stages of a few and hope to have them done in the next few weeks. I will let you know.


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

apevia said:


> That seems pretty interesting! I'd like to see some pictures when you get some finished.


It took me a few to figure out how to do it but I got one on there. It is about 3" tall 8" Deep and 13" long. I just ordered some really cool wood for my next one. There are some more Pics of this one and another that Ibuilt over the Winter.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

as a fellow college student on a student budget, i sympathize. my first humidor was tupperware and some beads with a digital hydrometer from wal-mart, and it worked like a charm.


----------

